# Newbie saying hi



## dittlekins (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi everyone! Just stumbled upon Cat Forum today, and I'm already hooked to it! Why didn't I look for something like this sooner...

As for me I'm a 23 year old hopeful nursing student (come January) with one cat named Cheeto. He's a 2 year old orange (shocker) short hair tabby and I'm crazy about him!

Anyways, I'll keep this short. Just wanted to say hello. I look forward to getting to know you all soon!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Hi there! Love the name... well, I love Cheetos too! LOL! We NEED photos!!! 

Hope to talk again soon!


----------



## dittlekins (Jun 25, 2008)

That's funny. Never heard that one before. It's my last name/nickname. :wink:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pics of Cheeto!


----------



## dittlekins (Jun 25, 2008)

Hehe, thanks  I put a quick couple up late last night (or early this morning) before I crashed.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome  .


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cheeto is a sweetie!


----------

